# Require Broadband in Jammu



## Whistler81 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, I require a broadband connection in Jammu.
A 512kbps or 1Mbps line will do.
Unlimited usage. 
Wired or Wireless doesn't matter.
Please suggest best plan. 
Will surf the net and do light downloading. People who live in Jammu or have information of ISPs in Jammu please reply with Name and address and contact details of ISP and give details about the plan.
Thanks in Advance. Also if you have links to these information from other websites please post them also.

I already own a Tata Photon post paid dongle, if you know better plans please let me know.


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 25, 2011)

Try the BSNL 749 Rs. Plan !

Speed 512 kbps Unlimited


----------



## Whistler81 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey thanks the there isn't a BSNL land line and I am not planning on taking one so can't go for any BSNL broadband plans here. Sorry for not mentioning this detail, but thanks a lot. If you could tell me about any private broadband ISPs. I don't do a lot of downloading just Facebook and Google. don't want to go for the GPRS connections either.


----------

